# To repel fleas... Lemon/Vinegar spray?



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, My SM family~~~

I was reading an article that Sandi had posted a while ago in search of a natural remedy to repel fleas. Dog Tip: Fleas, Ticks, Mosquitoes - Prevention and Treatment

I thought the lemon spray sounds promising... I bought some lemons today and follow the instruction (6 lemons + 1 quart water, simmer 15 minutes). Then I taste it a little bit... It taste quite sour to me... I am a bit worry about the acidity is actually going to make them itch instead of helping them... Anybody tried it before? Does it work? 

I also read that you can rinse your pup with diluted apple cider vinegar. In theory, both method have the same principles. Fleas don't like the smell or taste of those. However, if you rinse with cider vinegar, do you rinse that off (by plain water) after? Anybody tried this before? Does it work?

They don't have bad fleas/ticks. I found one flea on one of my fluffs a week ago... that kind of freak me out...:w00t:...

Thanks a lot in advance~~~


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just to say we activated our fountain on our back balcony today and I put neem oil & tea tree oil in the circulating water to prevent mosquito breeding. I travel a lot and when I leave I often put a couple of drops of neem oil in the toilets to keep mosquitos from breeding there as well! Maybe you don't worry about west nile, kalazar or or other mosquito borne diseases but I live in an area where we need to be vigilant.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Good tips... thanks, Sandi... I was thinking about the oil as well... but... do they (your fluffs) smell?!?! How often do you put it on them? I am not sure about the neem oil... but I am not crazy about the tea tree oil and the citronella smell, either... that's why I thought about lemon.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I have used 'white' vinegar, 50/50 diluted with water to get the shampoo and conditioner build up out. 

Doobie came out sooooo soft and felt very,very clean ! I will only use it once every 2 months but I really like the results. He did smell like vinegar for the day but worth it. Yes, I did rinse it out after leaving it on him for only 3 minutes. No fleas and he is usually out 3-4 times a day if no rain, but not sure it was the vinegar that kept them off him.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, Jeri, for sharing your experience with me. I use vinegar as fabric softner from time to time. I am sure it makes Doobie's hair feel soft as well. As long as it doesn't irritate their skin, I am willing to try.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Just want to give some feedback on the lemon spray. I made the "lemon potion" spay a couple days ago. Since no one had responded with experience, I only used very lightly on my fluffs before we go out for walks or training. 
No flea found...:thumbsup:... so I guess... it is working. (well... they didn't have fleas to begin with... not sure how much is this lemon potion's credit anyhow...) 
The thing I don't like is that their hair get a little bit coarse. It's a bit like the feelings of hair spay. 

I guess I will try the essential oil like Sandi suggested in the other thread.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

mostlytina said:


> Hi, My SM family~~~
> 
> 
> I also read that you can rinse your pup with diluted apple cider vinegar. In theory, both method have the same principles. Fleas don't like the smell or taste of those. However, if you rinse with cider vinegar, do you rinse that off (by plain water) after? Anybody tried this before? Does it work?
> ...


I have also read about the apple cider vinegar/water treatment, I believe you are to leave it on them. The article commented that they may smell like a salad for a little while but is better than having fleas!
I also have a book of natural remedies and said you can put lavender oil on the dog bed to keep fleas away, so why not put a drop or two on the dog between the shoulders - I've done that, it can't hurt them and they smell wonderful.


----------

